# "Minotaur" or how do I work with PVC



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I friends, I hope to answer some questions raised in: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41766-mezcalina-black/


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh nice! Laminated pvc... Never tried that. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I bet working with wet sand paper keeps the dust down a LOT.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> I bet working with wet sand paper keeps the dust down a LOT.


Yes I learned to sand like this in a car bodyshop


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing finish !!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thank you for showing your process :wave:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sooooo nice! Can this polymer be sealed?? OOoooh It just looks so good white!I'd love to know that this could be preserved!!! Fantastic work, Peter!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice what did you use to laminate the PVC?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Sooooo nice! Can this polymer be sealed?? OOoooh It just looks so good white!I'd love to know that this could be preserved!!! Fantastic work, Peter!!


Yes, the first and second coats solves the PVC surface and last a little longer to dry, then you can apply the following layers to get the finish you desire


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Peter would 2min epoxy hold?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice what did you use to laminate the PVC?

for me, the regular PVC cement is the best and cheapest to join PVC with PVC, because melts the surfaces, epoxy is good when you want to join PVC to other materials


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I am gonna try that!


----------



## Mr Goodcat (Feb 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent idea, what size of PBC pipe you used to cut the pieces for the ss frame?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

The pipe i use is construction scrap (24" diameter and 3/8 Thick) and I dont need to flatten it but you can flatten thin plies of PVC immersing them in boiling water until soft a little then put them all together between two pieces of wood and press them until they are cool.

Whit these pieces and PVC cement you can do a "plypvc or pvccarta" as thick as you need.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing that looks really cool 
Cheers


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> The pipe i use is construction scrap (24" diameter and 3/8 Thick) and I dont need to flatten it but you can flatten thin plies of PVC immersing them in boiling water until soft a little then put them all together between two pieces of wood and press them until they are cool.
> Whit these pieces and PVC cement you can do a "plypvc or pvccarta" as thick as you need.


Good technique, thank you for the info.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I can't wait to try this!!! Did Peter say what the finish was?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I can't wait to try this!!! Did Peter say what the finish was?


Any paint is good from spray to polyurethane


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice, I am interested about your reasoning on not using your vice to hold the slingshot. You use your hand instead. Do you do this because the vice will quickly indent curved materials or is it simply a matter of preference?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

You draw an smile on my face, thank you . . . Certainly I dont know but I like to feel the rasp and the frame at the same time, in the past I didnt use glove and felt the rasp too much


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Peter Recuas said:


> You draw an smile on my face, thank you . . . Certainly I dont know but I like to feel the rasp and the frame at the same time, in the past I didnt use glove and felt the rasp too much


That made me laugh, I have felt similar experiences when I didnt own a vise.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tu diseño está genial!! te felicito, si que sabes manejar y darle acabado al PVC. Tendrás mas fotos o algún video de la minotauro en acción?

Saludos!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

BAT said:


> Tu diseño está genial!! te felicito, si que sabes manejar y darle acabado al PVC. Tendrás mas fotos o algún video de la minotauro en acción?
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias, por desgracia ya la regale a un amigo y no puedo tomar nuevas fotos pero puedo compartir "Hellboy" en bambu y PVC la cual tambien esta ya en manos otro buen amigo


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chingón tu concepto recuero mi Peter, y tambien tu calidad de acabados está impresionante.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

¡Muchas Gracias mi Chepo!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Very clever. The whole thing. No better bond than pvc glue for pvc as it welds surfaces together. Isn't a wet sand up in the thousand grit range finish enough? It's buffed surface should be as durable as any spray "coat" shouldn't it. 
I know nothing, just asking.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

*Very clever. The whole thing. Thank you very much "Stinger" 

*No better bond than pvc glue for pvc as it welds surfaces together. Yes that stuff is the best in my experience.

*Isn't a wet sand up in the thousand grit range finish enough? Yes they are and the first two coats of paint will cover any little scratch.

*It's buffed surface should be as durable as any spray "coat" shouldn't it. The buffed surface (buffed PVC) is very susceptible to dirt, it is much better to apply the finish (varnish, paint or polyurethane) as soon as you can, then the surface is as durable as your spray can be,

I hope I have understood correctly, if not, I am at your command


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds absolutely correct. ANY texture even in the 1000 grit range will pick up and show dirt on white PVC. Like I said, I know nothing! wonderful process, I'm putting it in my quiver for sure!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

stinger said:


> Sounds absolutely correct. ANY texture even in the 1000 grit range will pick up and show dirt on white PVC. Like I said, I know nothing! wonderful process, I'm putting it in my quiver for sure!


Mmmmm . . . Im not sure of that, maybe you can sand a new piece of pvc and check if it win or lose shine but I think it gets dirty without protection


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds absolutely correct. ANY texture even in the 1000 grit range will pick up and show dirt on white PVC. Like I said, I know nothing! wonderful process, I'm putting it in my quiver for sure!
> ...


I wasnt clear. I agree with you about needing a coating over sanded PVC.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulation Amazing finish !


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## Tanglefoot (Oct 4, 2015)

Excellent Stuff - Peter that's a beautiful build and thank you for sharing how you made the blanks.

I'm scrounging around the Habitat for Humanity scrap store looking for frame materials. In this forum I was struggling to find "PVC" with the character limits on the search engine. So I'll add polyvinyl chloride pipe, poly vinyl chloride pipe to this topic.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Yet another great craftsman on this forum. I love the finish, very rewarding!


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks good! You seem to on the "White" road to success :wave:


----------

